# Noob wil Gentoo.. advies?

## Heliode

Hey mensen!

Een collega rade mij Gentoo heel sterk aan, zeggende dat het besturingssysteem in feite tijdens de installatie helemaal 'op maat gemaakt' word voor je systeem en daarom donders snel is. verder zou het heel makkelijk moeten zijn nieuwe software te downloaden en te installeren.

Zelf heb ik al het een en ander ervaring met Linux, maar dan vooral met de KDE omgevingen van bijv Mandrake en Redhat. Echt veel textbased heb ik nog niet gedaan, maar een IT-noob ben ik ook weer niet (zit nu in het 3e jaar van mijn IT-opleiding)

Wat ik met andere distro's altijd lastig vond was het feit dat je lang moest zoeken om goede software te vinden en dan weet ik wat moest doen om dat onder Linux geinstalleerd te krijgen... ik voel nou een gigantische flame aan komen maar software aan de gang krijgen vond ik onder Windows toch altijd een stuk makkelijker gaan. Volgens mijn collega is software onder Gentoo installeren echter net zo simpel... dat in combinatie met de beloofde betere performance lijkt het me erg leuk Gentoo eens te proberen...

maar nou to the point...:

ik heb een PC draaien waar al twee WinXP installaties op staan (één voor spelletjes enzo en één voor de rest) en deze wou ik dan ook niet kwijt raken als ik Gentoo ga in stalleren. Ik heb al een partitie van 20 gig vrij waar Gentoo op zou kunnen dus dat zou het probleem niet zijn, maar wat ik mij af vraag; is het moeilijk om voor een bootmenu te zorgen waarin die andere besturingssystemen ook kiesbaar zijn?

Verder wilde ik graag vanaf Stage 1 installeren om de beste performance te krijgen... ik las dat dat lang duurde. Is dat omdat je vanalles zelf moet doen of omdat het systeem gewoon zijn tijd nodig heeft? 

Gezien mijn (gebrek aan) ervaring met Linux lijkt het me niet verstandig voor een installatie-optie te kiezen waarin in veel zelf al zou moeten weten dus wil ik ook graag weten of jullie dat een goed idee lijkt.

(Ik heb wel een laptopje naar de target-machine staan dus de documentatie kan ik er wel bij houden, mocht daar alles in staan dat ik hoef te weten.)

----------

## kamikaz3

Ik vind nieuwe dingen installeren makkelijker in gentoo dan in windows

(geen 5 keer klikken op next enzo, maar 1 commandoke)

Verder is het perfect mogelijk uw gentoo op die 20 gig te zetten, dat is ruim genoeg, en hoe je zo een bootmenu krijgt staat mooi in de manual uitgelegd.

Als je een beetje kennis hebt van de console, en ook van je hardware (juiste partities enzo gebruiken, en voor het configureren van de kernel) dan kan je met de manual weinig fout doen.

Als je van stage 1 vertrekt wordt er een compiler (en andere zaken) op maat van je systeem gemaakt (lees 3 keer gcc compileren), daarom duurt dit een tijdje. (ik zou stage 1 aanraden)

----------

## Heliode

Ik realiseer me net dat ik voor de serial-ATA schijven die ik gebruik bij de installatie van windows een floppy met drivers van de fabrikant in moet voeren voordat de harde schijven gevonden worden... gaat dit lastig worden als ik Gentoo wil installeren?

----------

## nixnut

 *Heliode wrote:*   

> Ik realiseer me net dat ik voor de serial-ATA schijven die ik gebruik bij de installatie van windows een floppy met drivers van de fabrikant in moet voeren voordat de harde schijven gevonden worden... gaat dit lastig worden als ik Gentoo wil installeren?

 Goed mogelijk, niet iedere sata controller wordt ondersteund en zelfs als die wel ondersteund wordt kan het een klus zijn alles netjes aan de praat te krijgen. Maar het is een hot item, dus er zijn veel threads te vinden die erover gaan. Zoek maar met de termen "sata" en de naam van je controller.

----------

## Rainmaker

je kunt ook proberen met een knoppix CD gentoo te intstaleren. Dat is een stuk makkelijker IMHO: je kunt de instalatie instructies in de achtergrond openhouden. Goede kans dat je SATA controller ook nog es herkend wordt

----------

## ReefShark

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> je kunt ook proberen met een knoppix CD gentoo te intstaleren. Dat is een stuk makkelijker IMHO: je kunt de instalatie instructies in de achtergrond openhouden. Goed kans dat je SATA controller ook nog es herkend wordt

 

Vergeet niet de alternatieve installatie guide niet even te bekijken, proc mounten moet anders met Knoppix dan met de Gentoo Live CD.

----------

## Rainmaker

heee, die kende ik nog niet... Bedankt.

----------

## coax

Wat ook super is aan gentoo zijn de documentatie en het forum.

Ik heb nog nooit zulke goede documentatie gezien (zelfs in het Nederlands) en zulke snelle antwoorden gekregen op mijn vragen als hier.

----------

## Heliode

Ok, heb knoppix geboot en hij herkende m'n harde schijven en netwerkkaart ook nog (iets wat de gentoo live cd niet deed) en ben er nou klaar voor om te gaan installeren.. hoop dat ik strax nog bij m'n windoos installaties kan, had ze net een beetje fatsoenlijk lopen  :Rolling Eyes:   wish me luck!   :Wink: 

----------

## Heliode

Huh als ik nou doe 

```
fdisk /dev/hda
```

 zegt ie dat hij hem niet kan openen   :Confused:  iemand enig idee wat ik fout doe? als ik in /dev kijk zie ik een hele zooi icoontjes maar vanaf hda tot hdh20 staat er overal een slotje voor zeg maar... weet iemand wat ik nou moet doen?

edit: 

Ik heb wel snelkoppelingen op 't knoppix bureaublad van 'harddisk partition hde1, hde2 en hde4' (die laatste 2 zijn de ext2 en ext3 partities die ik al had gemaakt met partition magic, denk dat de swap dan hde3 is?) en verder nog hdg1, maar als ik nou probeer om bijv hde of hdg te fdisk-en zegt hij weer dat hij hem niet kan openen... wat doe ik fout?

edit 2:

voor mensen die zich nou afvragen wat ik met fdisk moet als ik al partities gemaakt heb; volgens de gentoo documentatie moet ik de boot-partitie eerst nog bootbaar maken, en volgens mij izzie dat nog niet. verder zou ik ook graag weten wat ik met dit probleem moet doen voor ik verder ga met de installatie.   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

Domme vraag, maar je bent toch wel root he als je fdisk probeert?

Klinkt verder inderdaad alsof hde je harddisk is, is het een sata hd?

----------

## Heliode

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Domme vraag, maar je bent toch wel root he als je fdisk probeert?
> 
> Klinkt verder inderdaad alsof hde je harddisk is, is het een sata hd?

 

ehm.... k*t   :Embarassed: 

wist dat ik iets vergeten was

*voeld zich een gigantische noob nou*

dit krijg je dus als je te lang met windows hebt gewerkt, laat het een les zijn voor jullie   :Razz: 

maar het zijn idd sata hd's ja, zoals boven beschreven.

----------

## Heliode

Ok... ik had begrepen dat dat bootstrappen een tijdje kon duren maar hij is nou al 2 uur bezig! is dat normaal? (amd athlon @ 1400mhz, 512 mb intern geheugen, SATA-hd's, kabelinternet)

edit: ok hij is nou klaar met bootstrappen... nou izzie system aan het emergen... denk dat ik in de tussentijd ff Spaans ga leren ofzo   :Razz: 

----------

## nixnut

Ja, dat kan ff duren. Op mijn t-bird 1200 was 'ie een uurtje of 10 bezig.

----------

## Heliode

Help! tijdens het compileren van de door mij pas geconfigureerde kernel kwam hij op het laatst hiermee:

```

sched.c:1465: error: structure has no member named 'cpus_runnable'

sched.c:1468: error: structure has no member named 'processor'

sched.c:1475: error: structure has no member named 'cpus_runnable'

```

en nog een paar dat soort fouten... en op het laatst:

make[2]: *** [sched.o] Fout 1

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Fout 2

make: *** [_dir_kernel] Fout 2

en daar houd ie mee op.... tijd om in paniek te raken of...?

in de tussentijd probeer ik verder te gaan met de installatie... als er iets fout zit loop ik daar vanzelf tegenaan toch?

edit:

nope, meteen bij de volgende stap loop ik al tegen een fout aan.

bij het uitvoeren van: 

```

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo

```

kan hij bzImage niet vinden (staat ook inderdaad niet in die map)

misschien tijd om de genkernel methode te proberen, kijken of dat wel werkt?

----------

## BlackEdder

Heb je wel een softlink van /usr/src naar /usr/src/<yourkernel> Ik zou trouwens meteen maar voor 2.6 gaan (emerge gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## Rainmaker

bzImage is niet gecompileerd, dus nogal logisch dat ie em niet kon vinden (daar liep ie op fout)

Waarschijnlijk heb je opties geselecteerd die niet lekker samengaan... Welke kernel ben je aan het proberen?? gentoo-dev-sources zou moeten werken. Je kunt zelfs de knoppix kernel kopieren als backup kernel (zie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133711&highlight=install+gentoo+5+minutes voor instructies)

genkernel zorgt er inderdaad voor dat er zoveel mogelijk non-conflicting opties geselecteerd zijn... Als het niet lukt, give it a try

----------

